# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Είναι κατάλληλος ο φωτισμός;

## Giorgos 13

Καλησπερα σας  πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο: Τεχνητός φωτισμός σε εσωτερική εκτροφή – Απλό Σύστημα ανατολής-δύσης αλλα δεν βρηκα διαθεσιμη καμια λαμπα απο το αρθρο διοτι μου ελεγαν ειναι εξιδικευμενες λαμπες κ.λπ. και με χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ διοτι μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ του αλλα η τιμη ξεφευγει στο ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ. Να μην σας τα πολυλογω η λαμπα που μου εδωσαν ειναι lumen 1350 at 25 βαθμους κελσιου 18 watt διαρκεια ζωης 15000 ωρες 4000 kelvin FT8/18W/840 χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ με διπλό σφακακι για δυο λαμπες. Τα υπολοιπα σταδια ευτυχως τα ειχαν ολα χωρις προβληματα. Θα εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτην την λαμπα φθοριου; Τα φωτα σας. Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ.

----------


## legendguards

> Καλησπερα σας πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο αλλα δεν βρηκα διαθεσιμη καμια λαμπα απο το αρθρο διοτι μου ελεγαν ειναι εξιδικευμενες λαμπες κ.λπ. και με χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ διοτι μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ του αλλα η τιμη ξεφευγει στο ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ. Να μην σας τα πολυλογω η λαμπα που μου εδωσαν ειναι lumen 1350 at 25 βαθμους κελσιου 18 watt διαρκεια ζωης 15000 ωρες 4000 kelvin FT8/18W/840 χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ με διπλό σφακακι για δυο λαμπες. Τα υπολοιπα σταδια ευτυχως τα ειχαν ολα χωρις προβληματα. Θα εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτην την λαμπα φθοριου; Τα φωτα σας. Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ.


Προτιμα να παρεις led strip cool daylight waterproof , θα γλυτωσεις πολλη φασαρια και μπαινει παντου , απαλα θα χρειαστεις μια λαμπα των 5w κιτρινη για προσωμιωση την ανατολης και της δυσης

----------


## TasosM

Υπαρχει και αυτη η επιλογη με κοστος 50-60 ευρω (τοσο μου ειχε κοστισει εμενα) ολα μαζι με 5 μετρα λεντοταινια.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]




Με 5 καναλια (εξοδους) διαφορετικης ρυθμισης το καθενα, πανευκολο στον προγραμματισμο.
Μπορεις να ρυθμισης τα led απο 0 φωτεινοτητα εως 100 (full light), με αυξανομενη ενταση ανα ωρα και λεπτα.
Το μονο "ελαττωμα" που εχει ειναι οτι ο προγραμματισμος ειναι 
24ωρος επαναλαμβανομενος.
Το "ελαττωμα" λυνεται δημιουργοντας 4-5 (η οσα θελουμε) αρχεια
files με τις ωρες που θελουμε να αλλαξουμε την ενταση φωτος και 
διαρκειας του (ανατολη-δυση) και οταν θελουμε "φορτωνουμε" το
καινουργιο αρχειο, π.χ καθε βδομαδα.

----------


## Giorgos 13

Επειδη δεν εβρισκα καμια απο τις συγκεκριμενες λαμπες φθοριου που εχεις αναθεσει στο αρθρο διοτι μου ειπαν στο μαγαζι οτι αυτες οι λαμπες είναι εξειδικευμενες και υπαρχουν μονο στα κεντρικα. Μου εδωσαν λαμπες φθοριου FT8/18W/840 με 4000 KELVIN 1350 LUMEN AT 25 βαθους κελσιου με 1500 ωρες Daylight θα εχω προβλημα με τη λαμπα αυτη και χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ γιατι δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα μου ειπαν και η τιμη ξεφευγει;

Σε ευχαριστω legendguards για τη συμβουλη αλλα δε με βοηθας σε αυτο που ρωτησα διοτι ο φωτισμος εχει εγκατασταθει και ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξει.

----------


## Giorgos 13

Σε ευχαριστω TasosM αλλα δε με βοηθας σε αυτο που ρωτησα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο, δημιούργησα νέο θέμα για το ερώτημά σου. Παρακαλώ η συζήτηση να συνεχιστεί εδώ. Επίσης, μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γιατί αφενός απαγορεύονται από τους κανόνες, αφετέρου είναι σαν να φωνάζεις στη διαδικτυακή γλώσσα. Λίγη υπομονή και θα λάβεις τις απαντήσεις που θέλεις.

----------


## legendguards

δεν καταλαβα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα ακριβως αλλα αν το προβλημα σου ειναι το ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ , στην Κυπρο υπαρχει καταστημα το οποιο υπαρχει και στην ελλαδα το οποιο πουλαει σκαφακια με εφαρμοσμενο ηλεκτρονικο μπαλλαστ 







> Επειδη δεν εβρισκα καμια απο τις συγκεκριμενες λαμπες φθοριου που εχεις αναθεσει στο αρθρο διοτι μου ειπαν στο μαγαζι οτι αυτες οι λαμπες είναι εξειδικευμενες και υπαρχουν μονο στα κεντρικα. Μου εδωσαν λαμπες φθοριου FT8/18W/840 με 4000 KELVIN 1350 LUMEN AT 25 βαθους κελσιου με 1500 ωρες Daylight θα εχω προβλημα με τη λαμπα αυτη και χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ γιατι δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα μου ειπαν και η τιμη ξεφευγει;
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω legendguards για τη συμβουλη αλλα δε με βοηθας σε αυτο που ρωτησα διοτι ο φωτισμος εχει εγκατασταθει και ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξει.

----------


## Giorgos 13

Efthimis98 ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου legendguards το πρόβλημα μου είναι αν είναι κατάλληλη η συγκεκριμένη λάμπα που ανέθεσα παραπάνω στο σχόλιο μου και αν το ηλεκτρονικό μπαλαστ επηρεάζει και αυτό τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους και αν έχουμε ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου και όχι το τι θα πάρω όπως μου ανέφερες διότι τα έχω ήδη εγκτατεστημενα στο χώρο μου από τότε που έβαλα το πρώτο μου σχόλιο γιαυτό σου είπα ότι με την απάντηση σου δεν με βοηθάς

----------


## legendguards

τωρα καταλαβα . οχι η λαμπα φθοριου πρεπει να ειναι απο 5000 kelvin τουλαχιστον ,κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι 6000. το ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ ναι το χρειαζεσαι φιλε





> Efthimis98 ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου legendguards το πρόβλημα μου είναι αν είναι κατάλληλη η συγκεκριμένη λάμπα που ανέθεσα παραπάνω στο σχόλιο μου και αν το ηλεκτρονικό μπαλαστ επηρεάζει και αυτό τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους και αν έχουμε ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου και όχι το τι θα πάρω όπως μου ανέφερες διότι τα έχω ήδη εγκτατεστημενα στο χώρο μου από τότε που έβαλα το πρώτο μου σχόλιο γιαυτό σου είπα ότι με την απάντηση σου δεν με βοηθάς

----------


## Labirikos

Εγώ πέρυσι είχα βάλει λάμπα τύπου φθορίου αλλά led και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.Οπότε έχει κάποιο δίκιο ο Αντώνης και είναι και πιο φθηνή λύση.Τώρα αφού το πήρες δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά αλλά από όσο ξέρω θέλει ηλεκτρονικό μπάλαστ.Το ποιά προβλήματα δημιουργούντε θα στα πούνε οι πιο ειδικοί εγώ πλεόν τα περισσότερα πουλιά τα έχω έξω εκτός από δυο που μείνανε για φέτος μέσα αναγκαστικά λόγω θεμάτων υγείας.

----------


## kostasm3

> Υπαρχει και αυτη η επιλογη με κοστος 50-60 ευρω (τοσο μου ειχε κοστισει εμενα) ολα μαζι με 5 μετρα λεντοταινια.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με 5 καναλια (εξοδους) διαφορετικης ρυθμισης το καθενα, πανευκολο στον προγραμματισμο.
> ...







τασο κανεις λαθος οσον αφορα τον  προγραμματισμο οπως λες 24ωρος..
εσυ προγραμματιζεις οπως το θελεις
επισης αλλο ενα λαθος στα αρχεια..δεχεται μεχρι 50 αρχεια..
επισης δεν ειναι 220v εξοδο..κ δεχεται στην εξοδο μεχρι 4Α..

----------


## nbaxevan

Εγω χρησιμοποιώ αυτό φέτος και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος  αν το συγκρίνω με ένα ιταλικό που είχα πριν

----------


## oasis

Αν το εχεις ηδη εγκαταστησει ,ηταν λαθος επιλογη να μην παρεις σκαφακια με ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ. Τωρα πια ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενα και τα βρισκεις παντου. Τα ξεχωριζεις απο το γεγονος οτι δεν εχουν σταρτερ (τα μικρα "βαρελακια" που χρησιμευουν σαν εκκινητες.

----------


## legendguards

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει χρησημοποισει καποιο απο τα ακολουθα συστηματα ανατολης δυσης

----------


## anonymous

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει χρησημοποισει καποιο απο τα ακολουθα συστηματα ανατολης δυσης 
> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> *...*


Χρησιμοποιω το TYP-06 περιπου 4 χρονια.
Ειναι αψογο στην λειτουργια του και πολυ ευκολο στον προγραμματισμο του (...χωρις χρηση ηλεκτρονικου υπολογιστη!)
Προσοχη μονo κατα την αγορα! ΟXΙ απο διαδικτυακο καταστημα που πωλει σε ελλαδα και γερμανια, καθοτι η τιμη του ειναι ακριβοτερη κατα 100Ευρω περιπου  απο την τιμη που πωλειται στην γερμανια.
Για τον λογο αυτο παραγγειλα τoτε στο εξωτερικο και με τα μεταφορικα μου κοστισε περιπου 160Ε
Επελεξα το TYP-06 γιατι ηθελα πιο ρεαλιστικη ανατολη/δυση σε σχεση με αυτη που προσφερουν τα συστηματα με χρηση λαμπας πυρακτωσεως (αναφερομαι και σε αλλους κατασκευαστες)
Θα πρεπει βεβαια με αυτο να υπολογισεις και το κοστος του dimmable ballast. Το ballast θα πρεπει να λειτουργει με πρωτοκολο 1-10V. To διπλο phillips που χρησιμοποιω εγω καοστιζε τοτε περι τα 28 ευρω και το επελεξα για να αποφυγω και την παραμικρη ασυμβατοτητα αλλου με τις λαμπες Phillips TLD που χρησιμοποιω.
Δεν χρησιμοποιω την λειτουργια του "φεγγαροφωτου"  για το λογο οτι το φως μου φαινεται λιγο εντονο, εφοσον χρησιμοποιω 2 λαμπες. 
Αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την συσκευη! Η συσκευη μπορει να κρατησει την dimmable λαμπα στο 1% (σχεδον ολες οι λαμπες dimmable δουλευουν με ελαχιστη ισχυ στο 1%)
Μπορει να ειμαι υπερβολικος, αλλα με χρηση 2Χ36W το "φεγγαροφως" μου βγαινει 0,72W περιπου και μου φαινεται πολυ για τα λιγα τετραγωνικα της εκτροφης μου και το σημειο τοποθετησης των λαμπων.

Εν ολιγοις ... ΑΨΟΓΟ!!! (για μενα)

----------


## anonymous

> Καλησπερα σας  πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο: Τεχνητός φωτισμός σε εσωτερική εκτροφή – Απλό Σύστημα ανατολής-δύσης αλλα δεν βρηκα διαθεσιμη καμια λαμπα απο το αρθρο διοτι μου ελεγαν ειναι εξιδικευμενες λαμπες κ.λπ. και με χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ διοτι μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ του αλλα η τιμη ξεφευγει στο ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ. Να μην σας τα πολυλογω η λαμπα που μου εδωσαν ειναι lumen 1350 at 25 βαθμους κελσιου 18 watt διαρκεια ζωης 15000 ωρες 4000 kelvin FT8/18W/840 χωρις ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ με διπλό σφακακι για δυο λαμπες. Τα υπολοιπα σταδια ευτυχως τα ειχαν ολα χωρις προβληματα. Θα εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτην την λαμπα φθοριου; Τα φωτα σας. Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ.


Το αναλογικο ballast στρεσαρει τα πουλια. Με το που θα ανθσισουν λιγο τα οικονομικα σου, αλαξε το!.
Η λαμπα που χρησιμοποιεις εχει πολυ λιγα Lumen (1350) και χαμηλη θερμοκρασια χρωματος (4000Κ)... Η χρωματικη της αποδοση ειναι στο 85... χαμηλη.  
Ειναι σημαντικο να εχει χρωματικη αποδοση >90 , αλλα προεχουν τα προηγουμενα.
Μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα σε καταστηματα (ειδικα σε αυτα γνωστης αλυσιδας) την λαμπα Philips TL-D 90 De Luxe 18W 950 /ή 960

Κατ' εμε θα μπορουσες να βαλεις μια μεγαλη λαμπα πυρκτωσεως με πολυ μικροτερο κοστος απο αυτα που εδωσες και να κανεις την ιδια δουλεια!

----------


## legendguards

> Χρησιμοποιω το TYP-06 περιπου 4 χρονια.
> Ειναι αψογο στην λειτουργια του και πολυ ευκολο στον προγραμματισμο του (...χωρις χρηση ηλεκτρονικου υπολογιστη!)
> Προσοχη μονo κατα την αγορα! ΟXΙ απο διαδικτυακο καταστημα που πωλει σε ελλαδα και γερμανια, καθοτι η τιμη του ειναι ακριβοτερη κατα 100Ευρω περιπου  απο την τιμη που πωλειται στην γερμανια.
> Για τον λογο αυτο παραγγειλα τoτε στο εξωτερικο και με τα μεταφορικα μου κοστισε περιπου 160Ε
> Επελεξα το TYP-06 γιατι ηθελα πιο ρεαλιστικη ανατολη/δυση σε σχεση με αυτη που προσφερουν τα συστηματα με χρηση λαμπας πυρακτωσεως (αναφερομαι και σε αλλους κατασκευαστες)
> Θα πρεπει βεβαια με αυτο να υπολογισεις και το κοστος του dimmable ballast. Το ballast θα πρεπει να λειτουργει με πρωτοκολο 1-10V. To διπλο phillips που χρησιμοποιω εγω καοστιζε τοτε περι τα 28 ευρω και το επελεξα για να αποφυγω και την παραμικρη ασυμβατοτητα αλλου με τις λαμπες Phillips TLD που χρησιμοποιω.
> Δεν χρησιμοποιω την λειτουργια του "φεγγαροφωτου"  για το λογο οτι το φως μου φαινεται λιγο εντονο, εφοσον χρησιμοποιω 2 λαμπες. 
> Αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την συσκευη! Η συσκευη μπορει να κρατησει την dimmable λαμπα στο 1% (σχεδον ολες οι λαμπες dimmable δουλευουν με ελαχιστη ισχυ στο 1%)
> Μπορει να ειμαι υπερβολικος, αλλα με χρηση 2Χ36W το "φεγγαροφως" μου βγαινει 0,72W περιπου και μου φαινεται πολυ για τα λιγα τετραγωνικα της εκτροφης μου και το σημειο τοποθετησης των λαμπων.
> ...


Εχω ειδη μιλησει με την εταιρια , στοιχιζει 145 ευρω και 17 τα μεταφορικα, φυσικα αυτοι μου προτειναν το 04  , αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι εγω δεν χρησημοποιω σκαφακια αλλα dimmable led strip 230V και δεν ξερω αν αυτο το dimmer  μπορει μα τις ντιμαρει  , μου ειπαν οτι θα ρωτησουν  το κατασκευαστη και θα με σνημερωσουν


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anonymous

> Εχω ειδη μιλησει με την εταιρια , στοιχιζει 145 ευρω και 17 τα μεταφορικα, φυσικα αυτοι μου προτειναν το 04  , αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι εγω δεν χρησημοποιω σκαφακια αλλα dimmable led strip 230V και δεν ξερω αν αυτο το dimmer  μπορει μα τις ντιμαρει  , μου ειπαν οτι θα ρωτησουν  το κατασκευαστη και θα με σνημερωσουν


Η ταση ειναι το ευκολο σημειο.
Το dimmaρισμα ειναι το δυσκολο! ... Το συστημα λειτουργει με πρωτοκολο 1-10V. 
κοιτα τις προδιαγραφες απο το συστημα led που εχεις.  Δεν νομιζω οτι σου κανει!

----------


## ryiannis

Που βρισκουμε αυτο TasosM αν μπορείς δώσε μου στοιχεία το τηλ ειναι 00357996790**, email  ***********
Γιάννης Ριζόπουλος

----------


## panos70

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η εκτροφη θα ειναι μονιμα εσωτερικη η καποιους μηνες ;

----------


## legendguards

Εμενα ειναι μονιμα εσωτερικα





> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η εκτροφη θα ειναι μονιμα εσωτερικη η καποιους μηνες ;

----------


## legendguards

εγω εχω παρει αυτο τελικα

----------


## jk21

> Που βρισκουμε αυτο TasosM αν μπορείς δώσε μου στοιχεία το τηλ ειναι 00357996790**, email  ***********
> Γιάννης Ριζόπουλος



Γιαννη προσωπικα στοιχεια δεν αφηνουμε στο φορουμ , για προστασια κυριως των ιδιων των μελων 

Εχουν κρατηθει με αναφορα του μηνυματος στη Δ.Ο απο εμενα και θα ειναι αμεσα διαθεσιμα με πμ  στον Τασο οταν  ζητηθουν , ειτε  απο εμενα ή αλλο μελος της , μεχρι να εχεις και συ δυνατοτητα αποστολης πμ

----------


## panos70

> Εμενα ειναι μονιμα εσωτερικα



τοτε πρεπει να παρεις ενα προσομοιωτη αν θελεις να εχεις σωστα αποτελεσματα, και αυτο που επελεξες μια χαρα το βλεπω

----------


## legendguards

Η εκτροφη μου ειναι μικτη ,το μοντελο που πηρα δεν ειναι αυτο στην φωτο , εβαλα λαθος φωτο . αυτη ειναι η σωστη



Στο οποιο μπορεις να ρυθμισεις την ενταση του φωτισμου οπως και τον χρονο του fade out και fade in




> τοτε πρεπει να παρεις ενα προσομοιωτη αν θελεις να εχεις σωστα αποτελεσματα, και αυτο που επελεξες μια χαρα το βλεπω

----------


## Giorgos topazio

Για λάμπα πυρακτώσεως προσημείωσης Ανατολής δύσης και να μένει ανοιχτή το βράδυ ως φεγγάρι με χαμηλό φωτισμό έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι?

----------


## MacGyver

> Για λάμπα πυρακτώσεως προσημείωσης Ανατολής δύσης και να μένει ανοιχτή το βράδυ ως φεγγάρι με χαμηλό φωτισμό έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι?


Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα φως νυκτός με κόστος γύρω στα 5 ευρώ?

----------


## Giorgos topazio

Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο τέτοιο σύστημα? Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι?

----------


## Giorgos topazio

> Χρησιμοποιω το TYP-06 περιπου 4 χρονια.
> Ειναι αψογο στην λειτουργια του και πολυ ευκολο στον προγραμματισμο του (...χωρις χρηση ηλεκτρονικου υπολογιστη!)
> Προσοχη μονo κατα την αγορα! ΟXΙ απο διαδικτυακο καταστημα που πωλει σε ελλαδα και γερμανια, καθοτι η τιμη του ειναι ακριβοτερη κατα 100Ευρω περιπου  απο την τιμη που πωλειται στην γερμανια.
> Για τον λογο αυτο παραγγειλα τoτε στο εξωτερικο και με τα μεταφορικα μου κοστισε περιπου 160Ε
> Επελεξα το TYP-06 γιατι ηθελα πιο ρεαλιστικη ανατολη/δυση σε σχεση με αυτη που προσφερουν τα συστηματα με χρηση λαμπας πυρακτωσεως (αναφερομαι και σε αλλους κατασκευαστες)
> Θα πρεπει βεβαια με αυτο να υπολογισεις και το κοστος του dimmable ballast. Το ballast θα πρεπει να λειτουργει με πρωτοκολο 1-10V. To διπλο phillips που χρησιμοποιω εγω καοστιζε τοτε περι τα 28 ευρω και το επελεξα για να αποφυγω και την παραμικρη ασυμβατοτητα αλλου με τις λαμπες Phillips TLD που χρησιμοποιω.
> Δεν χρησιμοποιω την λειτουργια του "φεγγαροφωτου"  για το λογο οτι το φως μου φαινεται λιγο εντονο, εφοσον χρησιμοποιω 2 λαμπες. 
> Αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την συσκευη! Η συσκευη μπορει να κρατησει την dimmable λαμπα στο 1% (σχεδον ολες οι λαμπες dimmable δουλευουν με ελαχιστη ισχυ στο 1%)
> Μπορει να ειμαι υπερβολικος, αλλα με χρηση 2Χ36W το "φεγγαροφως" μου βγαινει 0,72W περιπου και μου φαινεται πολυ για τα λιγα τετραγωνικα της εκτροφης μου και το σημειο τοποθετησης των λαμπων.
> ...


Καλησπέρα, 
Έχω και εγώ το ανάλογο πρόβλημα με το φεγγαροφως και το έχω απενεργοποιήσει από τον προσομοιωτή Γιατί η λάμπα προσομοίωσης Ανατολής δύσης όσο και να την κατεβάσω όπως και εσύ είναι δυνατή για νύχτα και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο άλλο φως για νύχτα και αν ναι τι έχεις βάλει.

----------


## tasos666

καλές γιορτές
1.LED η συχνότητα που έχουν δεν βοηθούν στον ύπνο αλά το αντίθετο, ακόμα και το μικρο της τηλεόρασης επηρεάζει το μυαλό αρνητικά  http://newpost.gr/ygeia/684009/lampt...alaei-ton-ypno
2.τα πουλιά βλέπουν τα χρώματα σωστότερα και σε πιο μεγάλο εύρος (αυτό που βλέπουμε εμείς είναι μια κουτσουλιά μπροστά στην πραγματικοτητα )για τα καναρινια ακριβός δεν ξέρω γιατί ορισμένα ελαφριά πουλιά βλέπουν σχεδόν ασπρόμαυρα !
3.μια λάμπα με θερμό φωτισμό φθορισμού πρέπει να είναι η καλύτερη

----------

